# 2004 Honda Accord Radio/CD Problem Help!



## Barney68006 (Oct 22, 2009)

Could someone tell me what is wrong with my radio/cd player. It is a unit that came straight from the factory on the car when I purchased it brand new back in 2004. 
My problem is that the letters and/or numbers can no longer be viewed on the screen when I turn the radio on. I can't see what station is playing or what cd is playing.
Please help me determine if it can be repaired or if I need to purchase a new radio/cd.
Thanks!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hey Barney,
A couple of things come to mind here, either an extra fuse on the radio has gone out or the bulb with in the radio display has gone bad. The fuse would be easy to trouble shoot, some times there is a fuse panel under the hood also that should be checked.
If they are all good then more than likely it is a burned out bulb with in the head unit, the radio will have to be remove then opened up. I would suggest have a car Audio place(NOT BEST BUY) do it for you, usually every big town has a place that does only car audio. They will be able to do it and if they can't then they have a place that will service the unit for them.

Weather or not it is worth the cost is up to you, as a decent new head unit with a CD player is about $100.00. The cost to pay somebody to remove the unit and replace the bulb is almost the same cost. The replacement would be brand new usually with many years of trouble free usage left in it.


----------



## Rataru101 (Aug 12, 2008)

Agreed. As an accord owner my lights have dimmed significantly since the sale. 2002* It is most likely the LED bulb. If it were a fuse, I cant imagine the CD player working at all and if it were the fuse in the box under the hood your interior lights would most likely not work either as most accords run lights and beeps on the same fuse. (Or is that only Civics?) 

I would look into replacing the factory stereo anyway, as stated above you can find a decent car stereo at walmart for around $100. 

EDIT: Also, try ebay, make sure you receive the mounting brackets and dashboard frame alteration if needed. 

Good luck!


----------

